# MRQ (& others) Players needed in Birmingham, UK



## Steffworthington (Sep 1, 2007)

We're looking for mature players for Mongoose RuneQuest (RQ4) in the kings heath area of birmingham, UK. If you're interested e-mail me at steffworthington(at)hotmail.com


----------



## JRR_Talking (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.ukroleplayers.com/

good place to start. there are a fair numbers of gamers in B'ham....though i guess it is a pretty big city!!


----------

